# Direct Laryngoscopy/bronchoscopy



## karen1123 (Oct 3, 2014)

A direct laryngoscopy/bronchoscopy done in OR with ENT performing laryngoscopy and exam of mainstem bronchus.  A pulmonologist performed bronchoscopy in the  distal airway with washings.  Just want to confirm billing for the ENT would be 31526.  The full description of this service includes visualization of trachea and bronchi when bronchoscope is inserted through laryngoscope.  The pulmonologist would bill the bronchoscopy code with washings.


----------

